# Scotland wildcamping spots...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

A Dutch website with a handy map of wildcamping/parking spots around Scotland. Just click on the parking icons for more info/coords.
As well as the map theres lots of other good stuff on there.
Its been googled into English.....

>reiseverhaleneuropa.nl<

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And customised for X250 owners, too!

"Attention! In order to get you going on a slope of 25%. Joggly with a cold engine ...."

Now just have find monthly midge-free overlays and we're there 

Dave


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

:lol: Drattt, there goes several of my quiet favourites!! :lol: 
Great resource.


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

thankfully, the best ones are not documented 




you don't need a map, just drive, the best spots will find you!


----------



## tombar (Nov 11, 2008)

*googled?*

Looks good in Dutch, but I can't display the translation. Any idea how to do it myself?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

DandM said:


> thankfully, the best ones are not documented
> 
> you don't need a map, just drive, the best spots will find you!


Thanks for the constructive reply, It sometimes makes you wonder whether its worth bothering



tombar said:


> Looks good in Dutch, but I can't display the translation. Any idea how to do it myself?


The front page still shows in Dutch, when you go further into the site the translations should work, at least they do for me.

Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete-appreciate the link :wink: 
Seems you can only download the ov2 files one place at a time though??


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Pete.Good link mate that`ll come in very handy. 

steve


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Peejay, it is always worth bothering - even if just for your own satisfaction. 
Although, as I said, it is a great resource there are many on here who need electric, showers and toilets who will not be able to benefit from the wonderful isolation of many of these sites. 

Have a great New Year and keep up the good work.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank You PeeJay, 

thats a great help. So thank you again.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Very good indeed, no doubt it will be very handy this or should i say next year


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

good for me - thank you. I plan to tour Scotland from April on in detail as I have the time this year to do it properly. I intend to mix site and wild camping as I progress around the coast, so all information is welcome.


----------

